# namecheap NOTICE OF BREACH OF REGISTRAR ACCREDITATION AGREEMENT



## sv01 (May 7, 2014)

Please be advised that as of 1 May 2014, Namecheap, Inc. (“Namecheap”) is in breach of its Registrar

Accreditation Agreement (“RAA”) with the Internet Corporation for Assigned Names and Numbers

(“ICANN”) dated 18 March 2011 (“RAA”).



```
http://www.icann.org/en/news/correspondence/serad-to-kirkendall-01may14-en.pdf
```


----------



## Nett (May 7, 2014)

Doesn't look good. Anyway I only have 1 domain left at NameCheap, will transfer it out later.


----------



## earl (May 7, 2014)

> enetwork
> 
> Web Hosting Master
> 
> ...


----------



## FHN-Eric (May 7, 2014)

sv01 said:


> Please be advised that as of 1 May 2014, Namecheap, Inc. (“Namecheap”) is in breach of its Registrar
> 
> Accreditation Agreement (“RAA”) with the Internet Corporation for Assigned Names and Numbers
> 
> ...


Surprised there is no thread about it on namepros.


----------



## KuJoe (May 7, 2014)

I'm still planning on using them. This doesn't seem to be a big deal considering other big name registrars who have been in the same boat over the years with more serious breaches: http://www.icann.org/en/resources/compliance/notices

Also keep in mind that even though Namecheap is ICANN accredited, they still resell for eNom so even if their accreditation gets terminated, they can keep reselling for eNom all day long without missing a beat.

And in a worst case scenario where Namecheap disappeared off the face of the Earth, with eNom being the primary registrar all of Namecheap's domains would just transfer to them.


----------



## dano (May 7, 2014)

I trusted Namecheap with my first domain in 2001, and I have had good results with them for the past 13 years or so. Some support tickets could have been answered better, but overall, a good experience. I never trusted GD and their ads(knew it was primed for flipping), NetSol was a rip-off for domains in those days(still is probably), so the choice was easy then.


----------



## DaringHost (May 7, 2014)

I've never had a domain with any other company besides Namecheap. I've never had one bad thing to say about them.


----------



## jhadley (May 8, 2014)

I've seen loads of these letters on WHC to different registrars - most are for non-payment. Be thankful this one isn't.


----------

